# MAPTOOL scenarios uploaded for D&D or WFRP (FREE)



## Emirikol (Nov 9, 2008)

I've finished creating the 8th scenario on MAPTOOL: You can download them for free here: Jay H's Maptool Stuff

They are WFRP scenarios that can be played with D&D. They are complete with the appropriate monsters from the original scenarios (skaven, beastmen, chaos beasts, corrupt and ally NPC's, etc.)


Jh


----------



## azhrei_fje (Nov 9, 2008)

Emirikol said:


> I've finished creating the 8th scenario on MAPTOOL: You can download them for free here: Jay H's Maptool Stuff



Hey, very cool.  Thanks!  I'll check these out right now... 

Okay, I grabbed the downloads.  The first thing I thought of was, "Which version of MapTool are these for?"  If you could go back and edit your comments to indicate which version of MT they were built in, that would be great.

(I can run something like

```
for i in *.zip; do unzip -p "" properties.xml | grep string; done
```
and see all the version numbers, but I have to download the files first and know what the command is.   Looks like 1.3b43, btw.)


----------



## Emirikol (Nov 10, 2008)

azhrei_fje said:


> Okay, I grabbed the downloads.  The first thing I thought of was, "Which version of MapTool are these for?"  If you could go back and edit your comments to indicate which version of MT they were built in, that would be great.(I can run something like
> 
> ```
> for i in *.zip; do unzip -p "" properties.xml | grep string; done
> ...





I just updated the "instruction" doc to include the fact that they are 1.3b45.

Thanks!

Jay


----------

